# Linien nachzeichnen



## Spranta (15. November 2006)

Hallo

ich habe hier mehrere Zeichnungen die ich Eingescannt habe nun möchte ich gerne mit Photoshop CS2 die ganzen Linien nochmal automatisch nachzeichnen lassen. Wie stelle ich das am besten an? Wens geht sogar automatisch.

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## DJTrancelight (16. November 2006)

Hi,

das geht nicht automatisch, aber wenn es darum geht die Linien kräftiger wirken zu lassen, so kannst du mit Hilfe von Kontrast, Helligkeit etc. diese besser hevorheben.

Viele Grüße


----------

